

Analyzing News Headlines with MonkeyLearn and Kimono - eudox
http://blog.monkeylearn.com/are-you-getting-the-whole-story-analyzing-news-headlines-across-the-globe-with-kimono-and-monkeylearn/

======
zvance89
Interesting way to call out CNN for basically being a tabloid... would love to
see this done over a longer time period

